# daughter going to jail, is a year away from alcohol enough to quit?



## RTX (Apr 18, 2013)

my 22 year old daughter is going to jail for the next year because of a hit and run DUI. If she had admitted what she did they would have gone easier on her but she refused. She also seems to have a drinking problem. I cannot really feel sorry for her because she has been stubborn throughout all of this and now going to jail is the punishment for what she did and main thing is that it will keep her away from alcohol for a year, Am I a bad person having these kind of unsympathetic feelings?


She also has had everything a young person could want. A good family life (neither me or my wife have any sort of drinking problems and encouraged her in any way) and a great education yet she is throwing it away. And she also set a poor example for her younger 17 year old sister.

to be fair though she did reveal to me she has a problem with drinking, so I am wondering So I wonder, in jail you obviously won't have access to alcohol. Is one year away from it enough to be able to give it up? If so, then maybe a year in jail won't be a bad thing for her and she will learn some discipline and maybe realize because of her problem she lost her freedom. It is somewhat comforting knowing where she is everyday and that she is not out doing something dangerous


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

If this doesn't wake her up nothing will. If she hasn't yet she will go to a victim impact meeting. That's where someone killed others in a dui. I hope she considers herself lucky someday, sorry.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Sigh- now she has this on her record for life.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

> So I wonder, in jail you obviously won't have access to alcohol.


You'll have access to drugs instead, I don't know about women's jails but... that's just my experience. Just watch her weight when you visit, if she becomes too skinny, she's on something.


----------



## RTX (Apr 18, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> You'll have access to drugs instead, I don't know about women's jails but... that's just my experience. Just watch her weight when you visit, if she becomes too skinny, she's on something.


is this a joke or serious.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Just sharing an experience, jail isn't always the ideal "correction facility" people say it is. There's a saying too that it's the "university of crime", looking back at the stuff I've learnt when I did my time there is alot of truth in that. As for the drugs, it was always smuggled in, the guards felt bad for us too. Sometimes it results in bashings upon suspicions that an inmate is hogging all the drugs too. One of my mates when he got out of jail for armed robbery came out skinny, and it was a sure-tell sign he was on heroin.

Just trying to raise some awareness in this, your daughter will be challenged by temptation even in jail. She'll need all the support she can get if she is get through it and learn personal responsibility in the meantime without succumbing and becoming worse.


----------



## Wiltshireman (Jan 23, 2013)

George529 said:


> Just me or does there seem to be a higher than average incidents of stuff like that among young people than in the past? Seems I hear more and more cases of DUI/Manslaughter etc. coming from young people.


As with most of the negative aspects of our societies there does seem to be an increase in the perception / fear of / about them.

I have a theory that this is caused by the increase in 24 hour rolling news which in its struggle to fill the hours reports the bad news stories from around the world. In years gone by we only heard about the things that went on in our own town but now we get the bad news from the whole world.


----------



## Wiltshireman (Jan 23, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> You'll have access to drugs instead, I don't know about women's jails but... that's just my experience. Just watch her weight when you visit, if she becomes too skinny, she's on something.


I think this is a real danger as drugs are easier to smuggle than booze it does find its way into prisons.

As the OP's daughter has already shown that she is prone to addiction she could be at risk.

I think that some people just have a personality that is more prone to addiction than others. Some people can drink moderately, gamble responsibly, view porn occasionally all seemingly with no long term ill effects/ Whilst other let some or all of those control their lives.


----------



## All of a sudden (Jan 24, 2013)

Too bad she didnt get a treatment center for 6 months to a year. Imho, works much better.


----------



## Mr.Stinger (Jun 27, 2012)

OP - No, it does not. Prison is the place there in most cases people get into their addictions, not out of them. And about "Good family life" - That fact that she had to "reveal" her alcohol problems ( I guess it happened after she hit and run) shows that your connection is much weaker than you think it is.


----------

